# Dan86 Contest Prep



## Dan86

Hello Fellas,

currently 12 weeks out from a show. 

*goal*:
be about 10lb bigger and leaner than in the lean picture

*current shape*:
the picture where i look fat is like 2 weeks old. actually i am water buffalo and once i drop/decerase test/deca/dbol things will look better 

*Food:* i work on a desk 8 hours so my energy expenditure is low. so calories are not very high but enough for me.Current diet is be:
300-330 pro
100-150 carbs
30 fats

refeeds as needed. more of a cheat days actually i do not see much difference b/n clean refeed and refeed with a few cheat meals. when you are depleted calories go where are needed.

*
Training split:*
last week started cardio on empty stomach 30mins stepmill

training is 3 days weight training, 1 day cardio in the evening(so on this day it is double session cardio). Split is
day1: chest/back
day2: abs/quads/hams/calves
day3: abs/shoulders/tris/bis
day4: abs/a few glute and ham sets/cardio

4-10sets per muscle group depending on how big it is and how i feel at the moment of the training.

*Gear:*
Gear at the moment:

600mg test e
600mg eq
600mg deca
200mg tren a
40mg dbol
5iu hgh a day

all gear is genotec. btw thinking about it i have not used any other gear for the past 3 years


----------



## Dan86

*observations:*

i feel lower on energy during the past days. i am tired but if i am able to take a nap of 1 hour i feel much better, much more refreshed and recovered. despite this the workouts and pumps are really good. i just drag ass but once i am in the gym it is all fine.


*changes during the week:*

-i bumped the morning cardio to 35minutes stepmill. 5 minutes do not look like much of a change but i am more tired this week.

-i ran out of deca so this week instead of 2cc deca(600mg) i had 1cc eq and 1cc mast e(300mg and 200mg respectively). rest of the cycle is the same


*food:*

food was same all week. looking forward to the weekend where i will have some high carbs.


*training:*

chest/back

dips with weight - 4 sets to failure

pec machine - 2 sets

lat pull down machine in front of head 2 sets

lat pull down machine behind neck 2 sets

barbell rows - 3sets

rack deadlift- 2 sets

hyperextention - 2 sets

traps with dumbells 2 sets


*Gear for the day:*

i had 300mg eq, 200mg mast e,40mg dbol and 5iu genotrope


----------



## Dan86

observations:

i had about 1200carbs during the weekend. about 700 on saturday and 500 on sunday. i had lots of sodium. all in all 10lb gained. i looked very big and had very good pumps yesterday but also holding water. water will subside soon. currently sticking to the usual lower carbs - about 100grams a day.


training:

chest/back

incline smith machine - 3 sets

dips with weight - 2 sets

pec machine - 2 sets

lat pull down machine in front of head 2 sets

lat pull down machine behind neck 1 set

barbell rows - 3sets

rack deadlift- 2 sets

hyperextention - 2 sets

traps with dumbells 2 sets


Gear for the day:

i had 600mg eq, 40mg dbol and 5iu genotrope


----------



## Victory

You look great! What sort of weights/reps are you using for your barbell rows and rack deadlifts?


----------



## Dan86

Victory said:


> You look great! What sort of weights/reps are you using for your barbell rows and rack deadlifts?



thanks! not really heavy i try to keep the form decent without cheating

barbell rows i go for about 220 for 12-15 reps or 265 for 8

rack deadlifts i use the same bar or may add a bit of weight. the racks i grip the bar wide, i feel it good this way. a bit shorter movement but hits the right places


----------



## Dan86

things are going fine. i feel my legs are kind of sore but not really sore. just a bit tired. i eat enough protein and aas/gh help recovery. sleep becomes more and more important for recovery. i notice i feel much better if i am able to go to sleep a bit earlier.


*changes during the week:*

-i bumped the morning cardio to 40minutes stepmill.


*workout*

yesterday i had abs/shoulders/tris/bis

3 sets sits ups with bodyweight

2 sets shoulder machine

2 sets lateral raises with weight disks

2 sets lateral raises with dumbell

2 sets shoulder width grip triceps push down

2 sets 1 hand push down with cable

2 sets 1 dumbell above head

2 sets hammer curls

2 sets standing rotating palms while curling

2 sets concentration curls

1 sets scott biceps machine 


*Gear:*

yesterday i had 300mg testagen e, 100mg tren a, 40mg dbol, 5iu hgh


----------



## Elvia1023

It's great to see you posting on here. Everyone can see from your pics you are the real deal. I will be following.


----------



## Concreteguy

Dan, you look great. How are your wheels?


----------



## Dan86

this weekend i stayed lower on calories. i had about 250carbs on saturday and the same on sunday. a bit fattier meats, so fats were a bit higher but nothing too overboard. i feel fine so far and will try to avoid big refeeds until really needed


*training:*

i had cardio + glutes + hams + abs

3 sets crunches

3 sets seated leg curls

3 sets glute machine

30min stepmill

20min threadmill

*
Gear for the day:*

i had 600mg eq, 40mg dbol and 5iu genotrope hgh


----------



## Dan86

Concreteguy said:


> Dan, you look great. How are your wheels?



my upper body is more developed but still i got some wheels . here are some older pics, i hope in a few weeks i will be able to show something freakier


----------



## Concreteguy

Nice dude! Your very complete. What is your weight at?


----------



## Dan86

Concreteguy said:


> Nice dude! Your very complete. What is your weight at?



thanks! in the old pics i am showing i am about 225-230 at 6'1. this time i will be 10-15lb heavier. after all bodybuilding is illusion and weight is relevant as long as you enter a particular weight class, then come the more important qualities of a physique - shape, symmetry, condition, size(size is different than weight if most of the weight is in the gut).


----------



## Dan86

things are going fine. i feel low on energy during the day but in the gym performance and pumps are quite good. i introduced winny this week and feel tighter and veinier.


*changes during the week:*

-instead of 2 tabs dbol i take 1 tab dbol and 1 tab winny. winny is 50mg so it's a slight increase in the total mg

-on some days of cardio instead of 40mins stepmill i go for 30min stepmill and 20 mins threadmill. i feel the threadmill hits a bit better the hams plus it is good to have some variety


*workout*

yesterday i had abs/shoulders/tris/bis

3 sets leg raises

4 sets shoulder machine

2 sets lateral raises with weight disks

2 sets shoulder width grip triceps push down

2 sets 1 hand push down

3 sets 1 dumbell above head

1 sets hammer curls

2 sets seated on a bench rotating palms while curling

2 sets concentration curls

2 sets scott biceps machine 


*Gear for the day:*

i had 400mg mast e, 20mg dbol, 50mg winny, 5iu hgh


----------



## ASHOP

Very nice looking physique my friend. Looking forward to seeing more pics of your progress in the upcoming weeks.


----------



## montego

You look fantastic.

Great work, now finish it out and get peeeeeeled


----------



## striffe

Good luck for the rest of your prep. You look great. You have a very complete physique.


----------



## Dan86

thank you guys. i will do my best to get into the condition needed for a winner


----------



## Dan86

it's been hell of a week i could not get to the computer. haven't missed meal or workout though.


getting tighter. overall i feel relatively tired during the day but i have enough energy to train. i made an experiment on the weekend to check how tired i am. i could fall asleep at 10am, 6pm, 10pm, no matter when i go to bed i can sleep. this is good on one hand on the other it means i am tired and maybe slightly overtrained. legs are a bit sore all the time but actually they seem to be growing so i keep everything as it is. i have not had a good refeed in quite a long time - by good i mean more than 250grams of carbs a day 


*changes this week:*

- protein is a bit higher. probably 350-400grams a day. i feel it helps in growing and recovery

- changed 20mg dbol for 50mg drol. i had less than 20 drol pills left so i will take this in place of dbol, a bit less aromatization

- i bumped the stepmill to 45-50minutes in the morning


*workout:abs/legs*

3 sets ab machine

3 sets leg press feet shoulder width

2 sets leg press feet wide

1 set leg extensions high reps - 40reps

3 sets seated legs curls

2 sets stiff leg deadlifts with dumbells

2 sets adductor machine

2 sets abdudctor machine

3 sets seated calf raises high reps


*gear for the day:*

i had 600mg boldagen, 50mg drol, 50mg winny, 5iu hgh


----------



## Dan86

bad news...

the corona virus took over the life around here. the government took extreme measures. everything is closed apart from grocery shops and pharmacies. so no gyms, cinemas, bars or whatever work. this is will be valid for at least 2.5-3 weeks. 

most probably the competition i was prepping for will be canceled. at the moment no one knows how long will this situation be like this...

i was just starting to get into good shape. since i am still on test, eq and drol and hold some water i do not take pictures, i wanted the water to fall to share some but looking at the situation i will share what i have. i have a pic from last week 7 weeks out. i was on 50g carbs for 5 days then had a good breakfast and took the photo, i am not pumped.


----------



## GodlikeVeins

You look great bro &#55357;&#56397; sucks the corona virus has taken over and shut everything down. Good luck and keep pushing the bar!


----------



## Dan86

The gyms are open for a couple of weeks around here. So i have been training for about 2 weeks. started off with about 30% of the weights i used before the covid. i had more strength but decided to go slowly in the beginning. then i am slowly increasing the weight with 10-15% per training. during the first workouts despite the low weights my muscles were sore. now they are getting used to the load.

i seem to regain my muscle mass. there is a long way but i am starting to see some changes. my arms start to look quite decent when pumped but they are probably my best muscle group in general.

the bad thing is that for me(and probably for all of us) this covid situation resulted in not only less muscular but also fatter physique . So 2 things has to be fixed instead of one.

Soon i intend to start a cycle. I am thinking of moderate doses of test,eq,deca. i may add a bit tren for the first month to help with the recomp since as i said the plan is to regain muscle and lose some fat. diet is on point and has to be quite strict to get optimal recomp results.


----------



## Dan86

Some updates

Overall getting into shape. Strength is 80-90% where it was. Size is probably also around there. My bodyfat is higher though. In tshirt i look quite good but without i seem to lack quality because of the higher bf especially concentrated in the middle of the body - stomach and love handles. It's not the end of the world but for the moment this is the situation. 3 months without proper workouts have left their mark. The important thing is that everything comes into places.

Dietwise, i try to keep the calories as high as possible but because of the accumulated bf i am also vulnerable so overall i eat mostly around maintenance with refeeds. This way i am able to put muscle back and recomp at the same time. Once i like my bf i will increase calories.

Gear. I got stocked with gear so everything comes into places. From this week i will be on
600mg test cyp
600mg deca
600mg eq
200mg tren a

I will be on this for about a month and then will reevaluate.


----------



## Dan86

It's been a while guys. I was quite busy and had lots of things to take care of. I havent missed meal or workout though... or injection 


Overall things are coming together. I pretty much regained my mass and body composition is getting better. 


I bumped a bit my food to 8 meals a day. This is something new for me. So far i always have had 5-6 meals a day. It is different... i have the feeling i just have a meal and then it is time for the next one. Currently i stick to smaller meals and half are shakes but it still takes time for the body to get used to.


During the past year I had some knee pains but during this covid laziness i seem to have healed up a bit and i reintroduced squats to my training. it is not the best quad exercise but it is very good leg exercise. glutes , adductors, quads, hams calves, lower back lol everything plays a role. i slowly ramp up the weights.


cycle is the same. no changes for the moment.


----------

